# Sylvatica Lita



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

After a long time searching and waiting I finally got my 'dream frogs'!

Picked three up today so I thought I'd share a few photo's - more to follow once they've settled in - I think I managed to photograph two out of the three. They are CB's born August 09 so they have some more growing to do yet. These are def the jewel in my collection. There is something so special about the morphs of sylvatica and histrionicus - frogs packed with personality as well as stunning looks and fascinating movement.

See what you think




























Regards
Marcus


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

weren't the red heads your dream frogs?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> weren't the red heads your dream frogs?


That was LAST month.

John


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

its nice to have dreams.....


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

My dream just got bigger!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Lita's Marcus! They are one of my favorite morphs too.
Keep taking pictures of them and update us every now and then.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Those look so cool... Must be nice having those and the red heads!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, are the spots on any of those blue? It doesn't really come through well in pics but one of mine are blue, see if I can find any pics where you can see it


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

*grr* now you have _two_ frogs I want. Looking good.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

glad you were able to get them!!! they look awesome too. post some pics of their tank as well  if you dont mind


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Nice, are the spots on any of those blue? It doesn't really come through well in pics but one of mine are blue, see if I can find any pics where you can see it


Yup, nice light blue spots on all three of them - the markings should continue to develop for a while yet. Once they have settled in the viv I'll get some decent shots.

Thanks for all the comments - I really do feel lucky to have these and my Redheads.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice Marcus!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous frog!!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

You need to update your signature! 

I'm incredibly jealous, I can't wait to graduate college and get settled in somewhere so I can work on keeping some of the more delicate/rare species.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow...amazing frogs.

Must be great to be in have difficulty choosing a favorite species in your collection between the Red Heads and these. Congrats! and keep the pics coming.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree that we need some tank shots! Your vivs tend to be just as beautiful as the amazing species you keen in them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Yup, nice light blue spots on all three of them - the markings should continue to develop for a while yet.


OK found them, the first is my yellow spotted Lita and the second my blue spotted Lita - found out the trick to getting the blue on them to show up in pics is not to use any flash:


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,
mine are def the blue spotted type - the colours are exactly the same as your last two photo's. Such a pity there's a BIG pond between us and our frogs! We could have some fantastic breeding projects.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ghettopieninja said:


> I agree that we need some tank shots! Your vivs tend to be just as beautiful as the amazing species you keen in them.


Well thank you very much - when you spend hours and hours staring into the vivs they need to be. I try and make them like a microcosm of a rainforest that's attractive to look at but more importantly 'home' to the frogs.

I'll get some viv shots this weekend.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Hi Chris,
> mine are def the blue spotted type - the colours are exactly the same as your last two photo's. Such a pity there's a BIG pond between us and our frogs! We could have some fantastic breeding projects.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


That's quite the understatement


----------

